# Cold Smoking MES230g and Tube



## Lanchingmaa (Oct 26, 2018)

I have a smoke tube which is similar to the AMAZE smoker but it’s smaller and lasted less time. Why can’t I use these inside the MES smokers? Does this generate too much heat?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 27, 2018)

Who said you couldn't use it in the MES? There's a plethora of these devices now and most are made for electric smokers.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2018)

You certainly can use it inside your MES. The main reason that the mailbox mod was created was to be able to keep the pellets burning easier & to give the smoke a chance to get cleaner before it hits the meat.
Al


----------



## Smokinoak (Nov 6, 2018)

Lanchingmaa said:


> I have a smoke tube which is similar to the AMAZE smoker but it’s smaller and lasted less time. Why can’t I use these inside the MES smokers? Does this generate too much heat?


I'm my experience it gives off a lot of heat. You will have to open the vent all the way and remove the chip tray to keep the pellets smoking. You may also have to crack the door a little to keep temp down.


----------



## Smokinoak (Nov 6, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> You certainly can use it inside your MES. The main reason that the mailbox mod was created was to be able to keep the pellets burning easier & to give the smoke a chance to get cleaner before it hits the meat.
> Al


I'm news to this sithttp://post.spmailtechno.com/f/a/EUdRUp_xH1dUfZW9mTBMlA~~/AAMa6AA~/RgRdwjTyP0RWaHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuc21va2luZ21lYXRmb3J1bXMuY29tL2FjY291bnQtY29uZmlybWF0aW9uLzIxMTc3My9lbWFpbD9jPUZfU0lOZUNOSm85UEJPdVVXA3NwY0IKAAByAeFbJrrYWFIUc2FpbGVyNTM3M0BnbWFpbC5jb21YBAAAAAA~e w


SmokinAl said:


> You certainly can use it inside your MES. The main reason that the mailbox mod was created was to be able to keep the pellets burning easier & to give the smoke a chance to get cleaner before it hits the meat.
> Al



What is the "mailbox mod"?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2018)

What is the "mailbox mod"?[/QUOTE]

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search/6671617/?q=mailbox+mod&o=relevance&c[node]=2164
Here is some reading for you.
Al


----------

